# biocube overdrain full



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

the back of my biocube gets full of water before it use to drain the water out of the back into the tank but but we filled the back and front up with water so its water was to the max but i just realized the back wasent suppose to be full so i toke water out and added to the front but everytime i do that refills at the back what should i do?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

the front has holes that lead to the back. As a result, any water imbalance between the front or the back, will cause the area with more water in it, to drain into the area with less water. if there is too much water in the back, remove some, and dont add it to the front. 

hope that helps


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> the front has holes that lead to the back. As a result, any water imbalance between the front or the back, will cause the area with more water in it, to drain into the area with less water. if there is too much water in the back, remove some, and dont add it to the front.
> 
> hope that helps


Is the pump in the back section works?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

yea it is full blast it drained a little but it use to drain alot more no idea what it is


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

if the back drains out, then you do not have enough water in your tank.


----------

